# SAM-SCO samsco bicycle vintage bike



## catfish (Dec 4, 2014)

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/bik/4789789516.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2014)

Cool! Dig those darts. Maybe '39? Alum fenders? I have a girl's project just like this. Looks like an 18" frame.


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2014)

Could be a good deal for someone.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2014)

If it was a 20" I'd try & get it. Nice find Ed


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> If it was a 20" I'd try & get it. Nice find Ed




Thanks. Just looking and thought I pass it on to the CABE.


----------

